# Warframe



## Anorion (Dec 13, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/15Hrb9g.jpg

old image 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/bhkyB3U.jpg



There was no Warframe thread! 
So, Warframe thread


----------



## asim595 (Dec 16, 2014)

I will try it to install.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 2, 2015)

its a good game to play with friends but i hate the updater. they dont update directly from steam but rather from their own laucher which is very slow :/


----------



## Anorion (Mar 16, 2015)

^yup, it gets stuck at times immediately after and during an update. And of all things, the launcher uses IE. 
But still there is a lot to the game and this update is 

coming soon

[YOUTUBE]4AHK0PKxnlQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Aug 1, 2015)

It's here. Parkour 2.0
they made it a lot of fun, parkour plus combat, and from early impressions, the fighting and parkour are more tightly integrated than PoP 2008 or Mirror's Edge. Donno what else to compare it to. 
the game is substantially different now

*i.imgur.com/uRnDXzI.jpg
lol
Warframe - Steam Charts


----------



## snap (Aug 11, 2015)

I see you play this game all the time! compelled to try it


----------



## Anorion (Aug 11, 2015)

haha its huge. try it.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 10, 2015)

Nunchucks added
[YOUTUBE]wvHYzQYP_EQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 10, 2015)

dem moves


----------



## Anorion (Sep 11, 2015)

yep the weapon attack animations are motion captured... like most other animations

- - - Updated - - -

some of the more fun weaps, these are added continuously

Hyperion Singularity Grenade Launcher 
[YOUTUBE]kpEul8oELuc[/YOUTUBE]

Wolverine's clawz
[YOUTUBE]SnwifxF9SKY[/YOUTUBE]

a sword-handgun that is not a bayonet. Gunspinning is a legit slashing attack strategy and not just for showoff. At this point, would not be surprised if the next update has a literal pistol-whip
[YOUTUBE]u3nD5JBmUMA[/YOUTUBE]

there is also a boomerang, some of the bows are better than the sniper guns, throwing stars and kunai and the pole weapons have surprisingly great range


----------



## Anorion (Sep 24, 2015)

new kunai added
[YOUTUBE]YD7x8P0FCtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Oct 2, 2015)

update. there is a modified horizontal version of quanta (converging laser beam weapn), a modified venka (shorter wolverine clawz for more up close combat), new corpus core pvp map, archwing weapons, atlas frame, and a new liset or it is called the mantis, a "launching craft" apparently 

so there is this technique warframe uses when it comes to weapon attack animations. they first motion capture it, and then speed it up, so throwing kunai, or when wielding dual cleavers or fighting with a staff, or deflecting bullets with nunchucks, or the superfast punches on this new tekko give the impression of superhuman speed and power 

woah 


[YOUTUBE]jTXLYkNVvHU[/YOUTUBE]

these are the latest few frames. they are all pretty kickass. 

Atlas - rhino/excal dash, volt type shield with rock that converts to Indiana Jones stone ball of death if deactivated early, excal type blind ability that petrifies enemies and the 4 summons rock golems to fight for you. this is a very versatile, basic frame, similar to rhino, excal, volt or mag. compared to the other two new ones, it is not so complex to handle. 
[YOUTUBE]oiLFg1dPum4[/YOUTUBE]

Equinox
[YOUTUBE]Ln-VsCtDVBU[/YOUTUBE]

Chroma - you can 4, go make a sandwich, eat it, come back, press 4 again, go do work, come back press 4, go on a long drive, come back press 4, go to sleep, wake up, press 4, go make a sandwich... 
[YOUTUBE]tseneCFkq24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Nov 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]H_WvlGIUh-0[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]3X2no20p9kk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Dec 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ZaRsAhWEv14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Dec 4, 2015)

New update is here
the new frame can do what Yondu does and control an arrow in flight


----------



## Anorion (Dec 10, 2015)

Ivara's electromagnetic dangling arrows quiver... so fast and practical
*i.imgur.com/1OAyjjG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SmzqMtU.jpg


----------



## snap (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Anorion (Jan 23, 2016)

It is still in Beta. He does not know what DE is doing. A game that is still in development, actively takes feedback from its players is in Beta. There are new bugs all the time, and anything in the game can change at any time. It's been in Beta for years.
Got turned off because he is talking to general gaming audience, not people who have been playing warframe.
It's not only about acquisition of stuff. The lore is very sparse, but you have to get it from doing and feeling instead of reading. You are living the game. It's about moving smoothly through the maps. It's about finding a frame and weapon that you enjoy playing with, and building that up to make it more and more powerful. It is about chilling with a good group in an endless run where you are all camping and obliterating the waves with barely any effort. 
Weapons don't get better by ranking, just gets more mod slots. A fully ranked weapon is as good as a new weapon without mods installed.
The game is purposely not explained, because it is much better to get into a good guild and have someone else explain it to you. This is one of the most fun parts of warframe. You need a good guild. You need to talk to people. Or you need to slowly explore everything and find out.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 13, 2016)

guiz, heads-up, login and get the limited time 1c colour palette


----------



## snap (Feb 13, 2016)

Anorion said:


> guiz, heads-up, login and get the limited time 1c colour palette



Whats that?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 13, 2016)

its one of the most expensive cosmetics in the game, you get to choose from a bunch of different color palettes to customize your frames, weaps or syandanas. During some canadian/murican holidays, they release limited time colour palettes which are available only for a couple of days every year, for 1 credit. It is available in the market. so yeah, this is the valentine's day palette.


----------



## snap (Feb 13, 2016)

Anorion said:


> its one of the most expensive cosmetics in the game, you get to choose from a bunch of different color palettes to customize your frames, weaps or syandanas. During some canadian/murican holidays, they release limited time colour palettes which are available only for a couple of days every year, for 1 credit. It is available in the market. so yeah, this is the valentine's day palette.



Thanks! got it, my excalibur looks great in black and red ; D


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 22, 2018)

Anyone still plays it? I started it a week back


----------



## Anorion (Jan 22, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 22, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Yeah


Add me maybe? ID- OMEGA44-XT


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2018)

New update out

The beasts of the sanctuary mode is really fun.. fast paced, action packed rounds, where you are rapidly pit against a series of different factions. You cannot change the loadout according to the faction, so either you have to have a generic build, or squad up accordingly. Tons of xp and focus as well. They really made this mode more fun than anything so far.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 10, 2018)

Tennocon 2018 announcements

*New open world area on Venus, similar to Plains of Eidolon on Earth. *
-There are hoverboards
-Giant walking spiders
-Bounties without returning to base
-New craft-able weapons
-You can call out and capture local wildlife, to conserve them
-New faction called the Solaris, some kind of cyborg race that are perpetually enslaved to the Corpus





*Railjack missions*
-4 person spaceships!
-One person mans the controls, the remaining can take on the guns, or take out boarding parties
-You can manage how much power is to be diverted to shields, propulsion and weapons
-If all the power is routed to the weapons, its a super powerful gun
-3 members of the party can board capital ships, take down the mobs, and scan the reactor. Then the pilot on the main ship can fire at the reactor core, blowing up the entire ship. The rest of the squad has to escape before the ship blows up.
-Going from the surface of Venus to the space, is one seamless experience. The loading takes place in the clouds, mid way through the atmosphere.




*
The New War*
[strike]The Lotus[/strike] Space Momster is mustering her forces, and looks like it is time for vengeance. 

*Two new frames - code-named Revenant and Garuda*
*n9e5v4d8.ssl.hwcdn.net/uploads/006627642c092743a34f5bca70a3782f.jpg

If you have not played the game for a year or more, it is a good time to get back, the game has expanded considerably! The Sacrifice quest unlocks the new Excalibur Umbra warframe. The Umbra variant continues to fight on its own even when the operator transferences out of it.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 25, 2018)

And Revenant update is live
*i.imgur.com/EKLaLfO.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Nov 9, 2018)

Fortuna is here guis

Soooo epiiic
*i.imgur.com/QlL5V6Rg.jpg


----------

